# Non-resident hunting days



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

*NR hunting days of the week*​
Friday thru Sunday630.00%Sunday thru Wednesday210.00%Wednesday thru Saturday735.00%Monday thru Friday525.00%


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

After reading about NR/R debates for a few years now, I'd like to know when most NR's hunt ND. I don't mean the month, I mean what days of the week. I read too many posts that say "I never heard a shot the whole time I/we was/were there." Or "We never saw another vehicle." So let's see what days the NR's hunt. Maybe this can be used for future HPC style bills. 
By the way, I live in Louisiana now, and know why ND gets the NR's that it does.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

This is just my opinion. I wouldn't hunt in any state where you are restricted to just certain days of the week! If you are a resident hunter it makes it a little easier because you already live in the area. There is no way I'm driving hundreds of miles where you can only hunt on certain days, it's not worth it to me. I just hunt in the states where you can shoot 7 days a week. I might not hunt every day because of the weather conditions but at least I have that option!

Bob A.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

The point of the poll is to find out what days NR hunters actually hunt when there are here in ND. I'm not asking what days they would want to hunt, but what days they hunt.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Our group drives up Friday and scouts, hunts Sat-Tues morning and drives back Tuesday.


----------



## RonaldTrump (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't see a box with all 7 days?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I just want to get an idea of a "block" of days that NR hunters hunt during. I know it's not perfect and some will vary, but I just want to get a feel for what parts of the week they hunt. If you hunt all 7 days, than put that in a post. I'm curious to know when NR's hunt since a lot say they never see any other hunters or hear another shot the whole time they are in ND hunting.

H2OfowlND


----------



## RonaldTrump (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok - I see what you are driving at.

From Halloween and later, competition for the "good" fields is almost nil.

I've read that 80% of the hunting experience occurs in the 1st two weeks of the season.

My two cents.

Ronald


----------



## p_minkler (Oct 11, 2004)

We hunt Tuesday through the end of the week. Most of the time no one is around.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I drive from the East coast and hunt 10 days straight.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

When I used to hunt there, it was weekends. Sometimes taking a Monday or Friday. Never spent a full week. 4 days was the longest at one shot in a dozen years.

I remember one big slough by Hannaford. The mallards were thick in every bay but I pushpoled to the one that looked the most "classic". Set up my spread, picked and chose greenheads...shot my 5 (6 shots) 5 greenheads) and slipped out hanging onto my hat so all of those "roosting birds" I harassed didnt knock it off as they piled in like I was invisible.

One guy, one dog, a sliver of a boat and a sack of decoys and nobody around for miles on a Saturday morning during the middle of the season.

It has been a while, but during the time I hunted there, if I heard a pop, it was a long way off. Sure, I would see some outstate plates on the highway and certianly in the motel parking lot. But I never saw a Nodak plate on the miles of prarie trails or gravel roads which led me to the sloughs and fields that my landowner friends gave me directions to. That is why I always wondered what the hubbub was about. Seems to me that the restrictions came before the crowds, at least to that part of the state but the birds were surely there by the truckload. Perhaps the resident hunters didnt know about it until they were forced to look there but my goodness, how do you miss 4000 acres of habitat and birds?.

Hope that helps.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We drive up on a Friday, hunt Sat - Thurs. One guy goes back for another 7 day period, same schedule.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I honestly am not trying to be a smart *** here, but, you guys that hunted for 6 days or so straight. What did you do with all teh birds. Do you switch to upland, eat the birds, shoot less birds than a limit each day, how do you keep things so you aren't over the possession limit???


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We eat duck every night, whatever was shot that day (another reason we don't worry about limiting out each day). We bring home whatever we shot on the last day, gutted, head attached, tagged with each persons name.

Our eating habits prove the saying "duck fart," the ride home is a long one, especially if we can't roll the windows down......


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i am one of those guys who said that i never see another hunter in the field and never hear a shot from another party. and i havent. we get to n d. late tues night. stop about an hour away for the night. get up and leave about sunrise and take our time scouting into our destination. check in to our motel, and go on west aways scouting. hopefully find a spot for the evening hunt, and go the next morning to where ever it was we saw ducks feeding. hunt sat hunt through sat morning and take off. i agree with the question that most people who come for that long find it hard to stay with in the limits. we actually try and shoot some teal and gadwalls for eating while we are there. and packagaing up the mallards to take home. but i can honestly say, i have mnever seen any hunting pressure.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We have heard shooting and seen other hunters driving around, but have thankfully never run into running into someone going to the same field. Although when we have found a good spot with ducks pouring in, we do set the alarm a little earlier.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Off topic so was deleted. The question was specifically what days are you in the field. Please read the original question when replying.

--Ryan--


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

We arrive Wednesday late afternoon, hunt till Sunday, do home.. 1 time per year..


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

geeessshhh sota, are you getting your pee pee smacked today or what??? Bad...Bad sota!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I think so!! So much for free speach. Ask one guy a question and end up getting moderated for the rest of the day.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> I think so!! So much for free speach. Ask one guy a question and end up getting moderated for the rest of the day.


Sota I resent that. That is a low blow.

Your reply to this thread was definitely off topic and had an edge to it. "Free Speech" had nothing to do with it. One of the TOC of this site is to stay on topic and don't hijack threads. Hi-Jacking a thread means your turn the original topic into your own agenda....

I was reviewing every Hot Topic thread for anyone that isn't staying on topic. I found yours soon after the PM. It would appear you have a new agenda to start pushing. One needs only look at the change of your "location" in your profile to discern that you are being intentionally surly.

Let's get this thread back to it's topic. If you want to continue further PM me.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

sotaman said:


> I think so!! So much for free speach. Ask one guy a question and end up getting moderated for the rest of the day.


So you think copying and pasteing the same post,that has nothing to do with the topic,6 times on 6 different forums here shouldn't be deleted???? :eyeroll:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ken W said:


> So you think copying and pasteing the same post,that has nothing to do with the topic,6 times on 6 different forums here shouldn't be deleted????


The should have and were I see. But now maybe you get the point. That this topic continues to go no were fast. So why keep allowing it?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> Ken W said:
> 
> 
> > So you think copying and pasteing the same post,that has nothing to do with the topic,6 times on 6 different forums here shouldn't be deleted????
> ...


Trent

It shouldn't be up to you to "make a point". "Quote" : "This topic goes nowhere fast" ?

This topic asks the question about what days NR's tend to visit the state. The original post was an inquiry into the oft heard comment about "Never seeing another hunter", and they were curious as to how that could be. It was NOT an anti NR thread.

Part of your issue it would appear is that ANY thread that uses the word NR in some fashion is bad...no matter what the topic, or how tame it may be.... It would seem you'd rather have the strict ability to dictate exactly what things are said here .... thereby negating the very free speech you espouse. Which is it? Can we have civil free speech or should we be dictators who suppress all debate? Either way opinions will vary, words will be heated etc... You'll NEVER make everyone here happy.

Some guys come here specifically to vent and let their thoughts be heard. This might be their only outlet or voice to the greater hunting world.

:eyeroll:

I apologize again for getting off topic but this crap has to stop.

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ryan I am not here to pick a fight with you. I am sorry for lashing out at you that wasn't cool.

I have a lot of things to say about this subject after watching it getting bashed over and over again. And I feel that different views are in order.

Once again I apologize.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Ryan for keeping it on topic and not letting it stray like so many other threads on this site. I've been on here for awhile and I'm tired of watching everything go down the toilet about the same subjects. Thanks again.

I just wanted to know when most NR's came to ND to hunt, that's all. I'm living in Louisiana and know the frustration of not being able to hunt ND this fall and also last fall. Living away from ND let's me see how good we have it up there and how fortunate we are to have the hunting like we do. Do I get frustrated with some NR's around where I hunt, yes I do, but do I just walk away...YES. More than anything when I see a bad field set up I want to walk out there and fix it for them so they have a good hunt and come away from ND with a good memory and a great hunt.

So let's keep it on topic and let the NR's that frequent this forum say when they hunt our fantastic state. Thank you to the guys that have participated in this poll and have posted on here on topic.

H2OfowlND


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have not been up for two years (missed last year and hunted fall of 94) so I don't know if the pressure has gone up since then. We usually were in ND in the north central part of the state, for five days. I personally have been there four years hunting, and we usually hunted during the week only. I would not say that we never seen any other hunting parties, but we never have had an occurence where someone was hunting the field/slough that we were planning on hunting that morning.


----------

